# Bellator 52 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Anyone who likes picking fights and doesn't just pay attention to the UFC, you can sign up for this event if you want. The only people who are already signed up were the ones who advanced in the tournament at last week's show. But we can have as many non-tourney matches as we have participants. The Bellator event takes place on October 1st, and that is when your picks will be due by the time the fights start at 7 PM Eastern time. The winner of the tourney gets this belt, made by *limba *like the tourney brackets:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 52, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> * Mark Holata vs. Ron Sparks
> * Neil Grove vs. Mike Hayes
> * Blagoi Ivanov vs. Zak Jensen
> * Eric Prindle vs. Abe Wagner
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> * Cosmo Alexander vs. Josh Quayhagen
> * Genair da Silva vs. Bryan Goldsby
> * Nick Nichols vs. Matt Van Buren
> * Justin Frazier vs. Liron Wilson





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. The rest of the matchups will be posted before the event.

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney Results pg. 4

*dudeabides * (3-0) vs *hixxy * (3-0)

Non Tourney Matches

*UFC_OWNNS* (2-1) vs *Rauno* (1-2)
*SmackyBear* (1-1) vs *Killstarz* (1-1)
*kantowrestler* (0-2) vs *pipe* (0-0)
*Bknmax* (0-2) vs *beezer *(0-0)
*limba* (2-1) vs *G_Land* (0-1)
*
Members signed up:

G_Land
limba
Bknmax
beezer
SmackyBear
pipe
Killstarz
kantowrestler
UFC OWNS
Rauno
hixxy
dudeabides
*


----------



## hixxy

Heavyweight tournament... Gotta be some knock outs surely


----------



## Rauno

Sign me up. Okay with you if i send Bellator 52, UFC: Cruz-Johnson and UFC 136 picks all in the same PM?


----------



## dudeabides

That is fine with me, whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm onboard for this one.


----------



## Rauno

Mine are sent.

War Rauno!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well so far this has been an interesting Bellator Pickem. I wonder how things are going to go when Bellator transfers to Spike. Also I think Spike is going to have to consider dropping UFC programming for a sooner broadcast date for Bellator.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks to all you guys who are signing up! It goes head to head with the UFC Saturday night, but you could always watch it on delay. Heh.


----------



## kantowrestler

Why does this keep happening?


----------



## Rauno

We only have 5 sign ups? I'll get some people in here ASAP.


----------



## Killz

You Rang?


sign me up. I'll send my picks now.


----------



## pipe

OK, I will give it a go. I only know who two of the fighters are though (Grove & Wagner)


----------



## Rauno

pipe said:


> OK, I will give it a go. I only know who two of the fighters are though (Grove & Wagner)


I only know Wagner and that's because he KO'd Sylvia. I thought i knew Grove as well but got him confused with Kendall.


----------



## SmackyBear

I'll send in some picks later today. 

If we end up with an odd number of participants by fight time, I'll volunteer to be the one to sit out.


----------



## pipe

I only know of Grove because he was on a UFC undercard over here in England (ufc95). He was abysmal, being tapped out by a late replacement who barely fights at 205 if I remember correctly.

I think there could be a few gas tanks ruinning on empty on the main card thats for sure.


----------



## hixxy

Mike Hayes looks like a slim Tank Abbott in the picture on the first page


----------



## kantowrestler

Well these are heavyweights we are talking about. And look at it this way, Tank Abbott surprised alot of people. Hayes might do the same.


----------



## Bknmax

Im in if u need me ill send my picks


----------



## dudeabides

Here are the matchups you can find on the front page too, still time to sign up if anybody out there wants to send picks before 6 pm. 

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney

*dudeabides * (3-0) vs *hixxy * (3-0)

Non Tourney Matches

*UFC_OWNS* (2-1) vs *Rauno* (1-2)
*SmackyBear* (1-1) vs *Killstarz* (1-1)
*kantowrestler* (0-2) vs *pipe* (0-0)
*Bknmax* (0-2) vs *beezer *(0-0)


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope I can pull a win off this time around. For some reason I seem to be having a problem in this pickem. Wonder how other pickems will go.


----------



## limba

Sign me up also.

EIther someone else will sign and i'll go against him...or i'll be the back-up man.

Or none. :laugh:



PS: was reading about Blagoi Ivanov's record and found this out --->



> NC 1–0 (1) Ilir Latifi NC *(ring broke)* Real Pain Challenge 2 May 17, 2008 1 0:55 Sofia, Bulgaria


WTF?! :laugh:


----------



## hixxy

Time to take the gold home!

Then i just need my Strikeforce title back to become a triple champion!

Good luck tonight Dudeabides.


----------



## dudeabides

You got it! 

(edit: that was to limba, not hixxy... he don't got it)


----------



## G_Land

I herd somebody needs a match??


----------



## limba

G_Land said:


> I herd somebody needs a match??


You're the best man! 

G_Land to the rescue!

This is gonna be fun, considering how unknown BFC fighters are...

Good luck buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land

Time to break out my names and dart board!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this sounds like we have another match-up for this fight card.


----------



## limba

G_Land said:


> Time to break out my names and dart board!!


1. Sherdog Fight Finder
2. Wikipedida
3. Coin toss

:laugh:


----------



## G_Land

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## hixxy

Has the main card not started yet?


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 52 Pick 'em
*










The Tourney for the Title








The correct calls:



> Van Buren TKO 2
> Frazier TKO 1
> Quayhagen UD
> Da Silva SUB 1
> Sparks TKO 1
> Prindle UD
> Ivanov SUB 2
> Hayes SD



*The Matchups

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney*
*
dudeabides  (3-1) vs hixxy  (4-0)
Fight won by hixxy 55 to 48! 
*










*
Non-Tourney Matchups

UFC_OWNS (3-1) vs Rauno (1-3)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 88 to 48! 

SmackyBear (2-1) vs Killstarz (1-2)
Fight won by SmackyBear 75 to 29! 

kantowrestler (0-2-1) vs pipe (0-0-1)
Fight ruled a draw 53 to 53! 

Bknmax (0-3) vs beezer (1-0)
Fight won by beezer 80 to 67! 

limba (3-1) vs G_Land (0-2)
Fight won by limba 76 to 62! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was UFC_OWNS wherever he is with 88 and beezer in a close 2nd! The tournament is over but we'll keep playing the pick 'em game as long as people keep signing up. Bellator FC 53 is on October 8th, I'll be there hope you will too.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

dudeabides


> Grove TKO 2
> Sparks UD *15*
> Cosmo KO 1
> Prindle UD *21*
> Ivanov UD *12*
> Goldsby UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 48 pts.*


hixxy


> Blagoi Ivanov vs. Zak Jensen - Ivanov UD *16*
> 
> Neil Grove vs. Mike Hayes - Grove KO 2
> 
> Genair da Silva vs. Bryan Goldsby - da Silva UD *14*
> 
> Mark Holata vs. Ron Sparks - Sparks UD *13*
> 
> Eric Prindle vs. Abe Wagner - Prindle TKO 2 *12*
> 
> Cosmo Alexandre vs. Josh Quayhagen - Alexandre TKO 2
> *Total 4 of 7 for 55 pts.*


UFC_OWNS


> Genair de Silva KO 2 *16*
> Ron Sparks TKO 1 *23*
> Prindle TKO 2 *14*
> Mike Hayes SUB 1 *13*
> Blagoi Ivanov SUB 2 *20*
> Eric Alexander KO 1
> *Total 5 of 6 for 88 pts.*


Rauno


> Grove-tko-1st
> Ivanov-tko-3rd *15*
> Wagner-sub-2nd
> Sparks-tko-1st *21*
> Da silva-tko-2nd *12*
> Alexandre-tko-1st
> *Total 3 of 6 for 48 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Blagoi Ivanov, T/KO, 2nd round *19*
> 
> Genair da Silva, T/KO, 2nd round *15*
> 
> Neil Grove, T/KO, 3rd round
> 
> Ron Sparks, T/KO, 1st round *21*
> 
> Eric Prindle, UD *20*
> 
> Cosmo Alexander, T/KO, 1st round
> *Total 4 of 6 for 75 pts.*


Killstarz


> Holata via UD
> Hayes via TKO Rnd 2 *15*
> Santos via Sub Rnd 1
> Wagner via TKO Rnd 2
> Alexander via UD
> da Silva via KO Rnd 1 *14*
> *Total 2 of 6 for 29 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Ron Sparks/Knock out/Round 1 *24*
> Mike Hayes/TKO/Round 1 *15*
> Blagoi Ivanov UD *14*
> Abe Wagner/TKO/Round 1
> Cosmo Alexander/Knock out/Round 2
> Bryan Goldsby/TKO/Round 1
> *Total 3 of 6 for 53 pts.*


pipe


> * Genair da Silva - UD *16*
> * Blagoi Ivanov - Tko - Rnd 2 *18*
> * Cosmo Alexander - Tko - Rnd 1
> * Neil Grove - Tko - Rnd 1
> * Mark Holata - Tko - Rnd 1
> * Eric Prindle - UD *19*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 53 pts.*


Bknmax


> Eric Prindle,Tko,Round 1 *16*
> Neil Grove,Tko,Round 2
> Ron Sparks,TKO,Round 2 *19*
> Blagoi Ivanov,TKO,Round 2 *16*
> Cosmo Alexander,TKO,Round 2
> Justin Frazier,TKO,Round 3 *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 67 pts.*


beezer


> * Genair da Silva vs. Bryan Goldsby
> da Silva submission round 1 (TOP PICK) *24*
> 
> Neil Grove vs. Mike Hayes
> Neil Grove KO round 1
> 
> Mark Holata vs. Ron Sparks
> Ron Sparks TKO round 2 *19*
> 
> Blagoi Ivanov vs. Thiago Santos
> Ivanov by SUB round 1 *18*
> 
> Eric Prindle vs. Abe Wagner
> Wager by unanimous decision
> 
> Nick Nichols vs. Matt Van Buren
> Van Buren TKO in 2nd *19*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 80 pts.*


limba


> Neil Grove vs. Mike Hayes - Neil Grove, TKO, 1st rd
> Blagoi Ivanov vs. Zak Jensen - Blagoi Ivanov, TKO 2nd rd *18*
> Genair da Silva vs. Bryan Goldsby - Genair da Silva, Submission, 1st rd *22*
> Justin Frazier vs. Liron Wilson - Justin Frazier, TKO, 1st rd *21*
> Eric Prindle vs. Abe Wagner - Abe Wagner, TKO, 2nd rd
> Mark Holata vs. Ron Sparks - Ron Sparks, TKO, 2nd rd *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 76 pts.*


G_Land


> *Ron Sparks SUB RD 2 *16*
> * Neil Grove TKO RD 3
> * Blagoi Ivanov vs. Zak Jensen
> * Eric Prindle TKO RD 3 *13*
> * Genair da Silva SUB RD 2 *17*
> * Justin Frazier TKO rd 3 *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 62 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. hixxy (4-0) 239 pts. (CHAMP)
2. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
3. dudeabides (3-1) 297 pts.
4. UFC_OWNS (3-1) 288 pts.
5. SmackyBear (2-1) 223 pts.
6. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
7. beezer (1-0) 80 pts.
8. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
9. St.Paul Guy (1-2) 158 pts.
10. Rauno (1-3) 212 pts.
11. pipe (0-0-1) 53 pts.
12. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
13. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
14. kantowrestler (0-2-1) 135 pts.
15. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
16. Bknmax (0-3) 187 pts.




That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy

Good fight dudeabides. 

Bellator champion! I guess I have a big target on my back now!


----------



## Rauno

1-3? :laugh:


----------



## pipe

Me and kantoerestler suck big time. We need a rematch next event to see who least sucks.


----------



## G_Land

Did I not pick Ivanov and jenson?? man I think I did well conserding lol


----------



## beezer

Cheers for hosting dudeabides and congratulations to the champion!


----------



## hixxy

beezer said:


> Cheers for hosting dudeabides and congratulations to the champion!


It doesn't stop here beezer, get signed up for the next event


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, a continual cycle of fighting. I like it and I'm used to it.


----------



## dudeabides

G_Land said:


> Did I not pick Ivanov and jenson?? man I think I did well conserding lol


That's a copy of how everybody's picks were sent to me, and you had the one fight with both names on it and no winner. I saw them too late to help


----------



## Bknmax

Rauno said:


> 1-3? :laugh:


better then me lol i need 2 step it up


----------



## dudeabides

The next event is getting off to a slow start with, ah, 3 signups so far and 4 days to go:

Right about HERE...


----------



## kantowrestler

I just can't catch a break can I? Well I'll sign up after this.


----------

